# ???? Bear or hurricane lake in milton (munson)???



## Fishnfun68

Looking to take the boys camping before it gets too hot and do some fishing. Choices are Stone Lake or Hurricane/Krul/Bear in Munson. ANy suggestions for camping and fishing. Wanting to be able to bank fish as we do not have a small boat for lakes or ponds. Any suggestions or alternative locations would be welcome.


----------



## JoeZ

I'd go with Bear Lake and work along the damn for bass in the main lake then if you look behind you, there's a little bream hole down the hill in the woods. 

No fishing at Krul but it does have some monster fish around the spillway. Y'all could hike the trail to go look at'em but that's about it.


----------



## hydraporter

*Try Open Pond Camp Ground in Conecuh National Forest*

It's about one hour from P'cola, just south of Andalusia. Haven't camped there but have driven through a few times. Not a big lake, but perfect sized for smaller kids to bank fish. Camp ground looks nice.


----------



## Fishnfun68

So looking on Google Earth, is the Damn the long stretch to the west of the fishing pier? Not sure as I have only been there once and just took the boys to the fishing pier for about 30 minutes. Looks like what you are referring to but I did not notice the last time we were there last year. I could not see any small ponds visible on Google Earth behind what I am assuming is the damn. Thanks.


----------



## JoeZ

You got it. The dam is on the west end and I guess pond is not the right word. More of puddles that all connect. It's a swamp from there to Krul and most holes hold fish.


----------



## Yakavelli

In the middle of the dam (bear lake), there is a small concrete platform down at the bottom on the west side (toward trees). It's where the overflow water from the lake empties at. Lots of small to decent size bream there. Perfect for kids! Plus it's shaded. There's a hiking trail starting at the N end of the dam that you can take to krul for a midday swimming trip. Kids would love swimming over there.


----------



## jcoss15

You can catch some good size bream at Bear...off the pier, dam, or around the fish feeders next to the boat ramp. I usually like bottom fishing with earthworms for the bream and then later in the afternoon/evening you can catch channel cat off the dam with livers or shrimp.


----------



## Jason

Darrick lake has a nice facility too!


----------



## johnnysstuff

I think you ment Karick Lake.. 

Has two landings nice to camp and fish off the bank...

That would be my choice...

At one time or the other I have fished them all.

7.5 miles from the caution light in Baker headed North.

http://www.bassonline.com/florida-lakes/karick-lake/?lang=en

Good luck !


----------



## Jason

johnnysstuff said:


> I think you ment Karick Lake..
> 
> Has two landings nice to camp and fish off the bank...
> 
> That would be my choice...
> 
> At one time or the other I have fished them all.
> 
> 7.5 miles from the caution light in Baker headed North.
> 
> http://www.bassonline.com/florida-lakes/karick-lake/?lang=en
> 
> Good luck !



Yeah....I typed that but that dern spell corrector do-ma-flange!!!!!


----------



## screwballl

Wirelessly posted

I've camped and fished all 3 (Karick, Hurricane and Bear)... 
Bear is nice but tough to find a camping spot from April to September.
Hurricane is nice, remote, plenty of shoreline for fishing.
Karick is nice if you can find a spot, decent shoreline area, fishing can be tough on occasion, and don't expect bass of any size, bream is usually good almost year round.

haven't done much at Lake Stone but heard fishing is good almost year round, just a little to far for us to drive from Niceville.


----------

